# help iCloud Apple au secours



## Wolodyjowski1010 (12 Août 2018)

bonjour , j’avais fait une sauvegarde le 30 juillet 2018 de mon iPad IOS 11.4.1 
et je voudrais maintenant récupérer mes anciennes photos et vidéos.

également je voudrais que les photos et vidéos que j’ai fait entre temps ne soient pas écrasées.

merci de vos lumières.


----------

